# K2: How to delete content from My Clippings?



## CincyTriGuy (Feb 25, 2009)

First time Kindle owner. Been messing around with my K2 today and ended up with a lot of notes and clippings in the "My Clippings" section. I can't figure out how to get rid of them. Anyone know?

Jason


----------



## Finished (Feb 14, 2009)

Connect your Kindle to your computer with the USB cable. Look in the Documents file for the .txt file "My Clippings". Click on it and edit as you wish. Close it and same changes. Done.


----------



## CincyTriGuy (Feb 25, 2009)

You have to manually edit a txt file to remove content from My Clippings? Interesting.


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

From the menu--  
  have item underlined

  push the toggle button to the left

  it gives you the option to delete

you have to confirm your deletion


----------



## artsandhistoryfan (Feb 7, 2009)

Editing the clipping file to remove SOME of the content:  that's done via the computer after a usb transfer and of course the revised file can be usb'd back to the Kindle if you want.

REMOving the file entirely is done with the normal Del process on the Home page.


----------



## Finished (Feb 14, 2009)

Kevin63,

You are referring to removing bookmarks, etc. This does not remove them from the My Clippings file, which is  seperate record of your annotations.


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

Just Wondering said:


> Kevin63,
> 
> You are referring to removing bookmarks, etc. This does not remove them from the My Clippings file, which is seperate record of your annotations.


Really? It seemed to work for me that way. I had a file in the contents page that was listed my Clippings. I underlined it, left push of the toggle and it deleted that whole file there. Does anyone else know if it doesn't do it that way or if I'm doing something wrong? I don't see that file listed in the content area any longer so I thought that worked. It went somewhere, lol, because it's not there anymore.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

kevin63 said:


> Really? It seemed to work for me that way. I had a file in the contents page that was listed my Clippings. I underlined it, left push of the toggle and it deleted that whole file there. Does anyone else know if it doesn't do it that way or if I'm doing something wrong? I don't see that file listed in the content area any longer so I thought that worked. It went somewhere, lol, because it's not there anymore.


That's the correct way to delete the clippings file, yes. I think what the other person was saying is that your bookmarks are not stored in that file. So even if you delete "my clippings" all your bookmarks will still be in place.

I believe the clippings file includes highlights (clippings) and notes.

L


----------



## dwaszak (Dec 15, 2008)

You can also delete them by going to the book with the bookmars/clippings, bring up menu, and delete from the my notes and marks-that will delete them from both places.


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

If I delete the entire "My Clippings" file like I would a book from my K1, does the file automatically get "re-created" if I need to put in a note or something later?


----------



## BruceS (Feb 7, 2009)

mwvickers said:


> If I delete the entire "My Clippings" file like I would a book from my K1, does the file automatically get "re-created" if I need to put in a note or something later?


Per the Kindle 2 User's Guide:

"To remove the "My Clippings" file from your Kindle: 
1. Press the Home button and move the 5-way down until "My Clippings" is underlined. 
2. Move the 5-way to the left. 
3. Press the 5-way to remove "My Clippings" from your Kindle.

Kindle adds a new "My Clippings" file the next time you add a clipping or annotation to any
content."


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

BruceS said:


> Per the Kindle 2 User's Guide:
> 
> "To remove the "My Clippings" file from your Kindle:
> 1. Press the Home button and move the 5-way down until "My Clippings" is underlined.
> ...


I guess that would pretty much work for the K1, too. Thanks.


----------



## Finished (Feb 14, 2009)

Sorry for the confusion about my answer. Let me try again.

You can edit the My Clippings file as a text file on your computer if you just want to remove some items, or edit annotations/notes. The My Clippings file includes notes, annotations and bookmarks. Deleting a bookmark within Kindle 2 does not remove the record of it from the My Clippings file, but does remove it as a bookmark.

You can delete the entire My Clippings file just as described by other posters, just as you remove any other content from the Kindle.

If you delete the My Clippings file, a new My Clippings file is created the next time you make a note, annotation or bookmark.

Hope that is clear.


----------



## bosslady402 (Nov 6, 2008)

Just Wondering said:


> You can delete the entire My Clippings file just as described by other posters, just as you remove any other content from the Kindle.
> 
> If you delete the My Clippings file, a new My Clippings file is created the next time you make a note, annotation or bookmark.


And is it safe to assume that deleting the entire My Clippings file will have no effect on all existing highlights within the original books?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

bosslady said:


> And is it safe to assume that deleting the entire My Clippings file will have no effect on all existing highlights within the original books?


I'm not sure what you mean? My understanding is that if you delete the "My Clippings" file, it will delete the highlights. Can you clarify?

L


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

The stuff in "My Clippings" is just a copy of all the notes, annotation, bookmarks, etc. in all the books you've "marked".  Just an extra copy for you to play with.  The actual note, annotation, etc. is stored in the .mbp file for each individual book.  Some people have had luck on K1 connecting via USB, deleting the .mbp file for a book that you want to "clean up" all the notes, highlights, and bookmarks.  Could differ on K2, I suppose (they could save the info in an extra place, in addition to the .mbp file).

If you delete "My Clippings", make sure you do it via the menu.  Some people have edited the .txt part, and gotten the .mbp part un-synced with the text, getting the Kindle very confused, and requiring a reset to fix.

From the K2 User's Guide:
"To remove several bookmarks at one time:
1. Press the Menu button.
2. Move the 5-way controller down until "My Notes & Marks" is underlined. Press the 5-
way to select it.
3. Using the 5-way, navigate to the bookmark you want to remove.
4. Press the Delete key
5. Repeat steps 3 and 4 until you have removed all unwanted bookmarks.
6. Move the 5-way down until "Close Notes & Marks" is underlined and press the 5-way to
exit. You can also exit this view by pressing the Back button."

"To remove a highlight, follow these steps:
1. Navigate the cursor over the highlight you want to remove.
2. Press the Delete key
Or,
1. Press the Menu button.
2. Move the 5-way controller down until "My Notes & Marks" is underlined. Press the 5-
way to select it.
3. Using the 5-way, navigate to the highlight you want to remove.
4. Press the Delete key
5. Move the 5-way down until "Close Notes & Marks" is underlined and press the 5-way to
exit. You can also exit this view by pressing the Back button."

"To delete a note, follow these steps:
1. Use the 5-way to move the cursor over the note's number.
2. The note appears at the bottom of the screen.
3. Press the Delete key to delete the note."

"To remove the "My Clippings" file from your Kindle:
1. Press the Home button and move the 5-way down until "My Clippings" is underlined.
2. Move the 5-way to the left.
3. Press the 5-way to remove "My Clippings" from your Kindle.
Kindle adds a new "My Clippings" file the next time you add a clipping or annotation to any
content."


----------



## bosslady402 (Nov 6, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I'm not sure what you mean? My understanding is that if you delete the "My Clippings" file, it will delete the highlights. Can you clarify?
> 
> L


I don't want to delete the actual highlights, bookmarks or notes in the original books.

For whatever bizzare reason, in the My Clippings file is a zillion references to one specific bookmark, which makes it difficult to see what else I've put in there. So I figured I would delete the My Clippings file, and let it start fresh. But I don't want it to effect the original sources, which I don't think it would; just wondering if anyone else has done it before I start experimenting.



SusanCassidy said:


> The stuff in "My Clippings" is just a copy of all the notes, annotation, bookmarks, etc. in all the books you've "marked". Just an extra copy for you to play with. The actual note, annotation, etc. is stored in the .mbp file for each individual book.


That is what I'm hoping for. Have you ever actually deleted the My Clippings file before?


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

bosslady said:


> That is what I'm hoping for. Have you ever actually deleted the My Clippings file before?


Yes, several times. I tend to highlight typos, immediately delete the highlight, then I have a copy in "My Clippings". I use that to create an email to the publisher and/or Amazon to try and get them to fix the books.


----------

